# Lf>> Kitchen exhaust fan installation?



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Our kitchen exhaust fan finally gave up. I'm wondering if anyone can install one for me and how much? I will buy the fan, I just need help to install it. 

Thanks, 
Bien


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Is it a ceiling fan or an over the stove/range fan. Either way, often these units have a motor that is relatively easy to swap out with a type of plug in to connect the power and simply one or two screws holding it in. The housing gets left in place. Just a thought.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

its an over the stove/range fan..prett standard. I rather replace it since it too old


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump....thanks


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Pm sent your way


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you so much for coming by, I couldn't have done it by my self. Definitely an awesome guy!!!



randylahey said:


> Pm sent your way


----------

